# ASC help!



## NKenner (Apr 11, 2012)

*Need help w/ ASC Billing!*

I am new to billing for an ASC and the center I am working for is a brand new center, currently we are billing Out of Network.  Is it worth billing outside of facility charges?  If so, what are the most common items/supplies to get reimbursement for?  Any help would be greatly appreciated!  I could use all the help since this is so new!


----------



## KDCOWGIRL (Apr 18, 2012)

We bill for anchors/screws, mesh used for hernia repair, catheters implanted for treatment of breast cancer, bone/tendon allografts, prp, other orthopedic implants. We get paid for a lot of it. We have some contracts but we bill a lot as out of network and get paid.


----------



## NKenner (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you!  To further pick your brain, do you need to submit a paper claim w/ an invoice when billing for implants, supplies, etc?


----------



## KDCOWGIRL (May 7, 2012)

Sorry it took me so long, I haven't been on here for a while.  Yes we use paper claims and we send a paper copy of the invoice for the implants we are billing for. Hope this helps.


----------



## susie09 (May 8, 2012)

*I am also new to the ASC world, need help*

What revenue code is used for ASC ?  Is it 360 or 490, if I am way off please let me know. thanks


----------



## NKenner (May 11, 2012)

You would use a rev code 490 for ASC.


----------



## armen (May 11, 2012)

we are ortho ASC, we bill everything electronic. Implants are paid case by case, depending on what insurance are you billing. Use rev code 278 for implants


----------



## susie09 (May 11, 2012)

Thanks for the info Julie


----------

